# Fever, high white cell count, lethargy, and bumps



## BuffaloBillCody (Aug 13, 2012)

Our 17 month old, Cody, has had a fever of 104 for over a week, and a high white cell count. The vet gave him a shot of penicilin, and Baytril. They have now added "Doxy" for possible tick born diseases. They also took a skin biopsy, and they said it look inflamed underneath the surface of the skin. Does this sound familiar to anyone? I am worried that Cody is going to get worse before they figure out what is wrong.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about Cody! I am not familiar with these symptoms but I hope they find out what it is soon. Don't rule out getting a second opinion if you don't think your vet is being responsive enough.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi BBC. A week with that high of a fever would make me nervous too. I haven't heard of symptom you mention (inflamed underneath the surface of the skin) - and I may be overly cautious - but I would get a second opinion at this point. Do you have a speciality hospital near you that you could at least consult with? With a fever that high, he is definitely fighting something and you are right to worry about him.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, BuffaloBillCody! Sorry your first post was prompted by such a worrisome situation with your Vizsla, Cody. I can't say that I've witnessed that particular set of symptoms before, so unfortunately, I can't be of any help there.

I'd like to encourage you, though, to stay right on it and pursue Veterinary help aggressively. In other words, don't count on the forum for second opinions. One of our members just suffered the tragic loss of his two-year old female, Lucy. Now nobody knows for sure, but her illness might have been caused by an out-of-control bladder infection. If more antibiotics are indicated (and they probably are), don't miss a single dose. Be persistent!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Ask you vet to run a test for protozal diseases. This is a link to a friend's chronicle of a diagnosis with her dog, Sam. It's a lengthy read, but worth it if you are able to find something useful.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/media/set/?set=a.194018954035308.34887.100002816141588&type=3


----------



## BuffaloBillCody (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks Everyone, your opinions and advice are very much appreciated. I am consulting with another vet. Cody has now had a skin biopsy and has started on an antihistimine. He is also on a bland diet of poached chicken breasts and potatoes. His fever is down to 102. So, we are hopeful that he will stay strong enough to fight it off until we get a better idea of what it is. I promise to let you know how he is and any clear diagnosis. Thanks again.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the update! Yes, do keep us posted, please. Will be thinking of Cody...


----------



## BuffaloBillCody (Aug 13, 2012)

Our sweet Cody is still sick. He had an x-ray taken today and the cartilage in his chest looks like spider webs insted of solid. His lungs also "don't look right" according to his vet. The vet is consulting with other experts, but it doesn't look good. His tick panel came back negative and his skin biopsy did not reveal anything other than the inflamation we already knew about. he is such a tooper though, he tried to play with one of my sons today. Please keep your fingers crossed for our Cody boy.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, my ..... Poor little Cody!! I will keep him in my prayers. Don't give up on him, BuffaloBill Cody. Keep trying to help him. Hoping for the best possible outcome...

Mary Ann


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that Cody is so ill. You are all in my thoughts and prayers and I do hope Cody improves soon.

Keep us updated as we are thinking of you.

Heather


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh dear! 

I will be sending you loads of positive thoughts!!!
Hope there's a cure for his illness and he's back on his feet soon!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

positive vibes sent from here, get well soon Cody


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

We wish Cody the very best and hope he gets better soon!


----------



## BuffaloBillCody (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support. We are happy to let you know that Cody is doing better. Out of desperation we started him on a course of steroids. I knew this would be risky, but he has been on them for two days and has already shown improvement. We are still waiting for further test results, but the leading prognosis is an autoimmune type of disorder.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the update about Cody. So glad to know that at least he is feeliing better! As I'm sure you know, the steroids can only mask his symptoms, but he has some relief anyway, as the investigation continues. If it does turn out to be an autoimmune disorder, Cody just might have to be on some type of maintenance medication. Hoping for the best!! Let us know, please.


----------



## BuffaloBillCody (Aug 13, 2012)

The final diagnosis is an autoimmune disorder. The fungal tests came back negative. He has done well on the prednisone. We are going to keep him on the steroids and slowy wean him off them. Hopefullly he will start to put some of the 20% of his body weight that he lost back on with three meals a day. We are so thankful for your support and comments.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, thank goodness Cody's problem is treatable!! And thanks, BuffaloBillCody, for keeping us updated. Cody has himself some good "peeps" who are taking good care of him!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

BuffaloBillCody - thank you for the update!
I am so glad to hear that Cody is feeling better - best wishes!!!!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm so glad you guys are able to get this under control. Sending lots and lots of positive thoughts your way!


----------

